# Sweet Seat 3d Archery Chair check them out! **Pics inside**



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

What do they weight?


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

carlosii said:


> What do they weight?


The short are less than 6 lbs and tall are 6 lbs. Thank you


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

sent pm


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

TnA Outdoors is the real deal!!!! They had a give away contest on Facebook a little over a week ago and I was the lucky winner of this Sweet Seat. It was delivered within 4 days to my house. In my opinion no one has ever made an archery seat to the bar Sweet Seat has set.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

do you make them with a Mathews logo?


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Still waiting on an Elite version. Contact me when you get approved. Thx Dave


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Tagged for later


----------



## Jaredd96 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah please let us know when you get an "elite" model available!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Really want one but that's a very high price


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

What about a New Breed Archery Sweet Seat?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

